# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.35.0 Galaxy S4 (Altius) First in the World

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.35.0 Galaxy S4 (Altius) First in the World   
Added:
    - support Samsung SGH-i337  (Read/Write/EasyRepair) - Words First
    - support Samsung GT-S6810 (Read/Write)
    - support Samsung CDMA SCH B379  (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
    - support LG CYON SH470 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)*  *P.S. Something hot ready for users in next updates. Stay here*

----------

